# German Eos options update



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

Since VW has the habit of continuously "optimizing" the options on its cars, I tought it might be a good idea to have a thread that lists the updates on the available options over the time until the vehicle launches (and to pester the dealers outside of Germany to add this or that option - I read somewhere that VWoA adjusted the options on the Golf (I think) after "input from customers").
So, here we go. 
As of Sep. 12. 2005:
*Ambience packacke Aluminium, Burled Walnut or ****ar
*Light and sight package
*Luxury package Vienna or Nappa
*Sports package Le Mans, Solitude or Westwood
*Cell phone preparation package
*Winter package, with steel 16" wheels, Cortina 16", or Chamonix 
17"alloy wheels
*anti-theft alarm with interior sensors
*sports suspension
*Home-Link
*cruise control
*Dual-zone a/c (standard on V6)
*leather seat upholstery Vienna, or Nappa
*steering wheel controls for radio/phone (V6 also available for DSG)
*center armrest
*multi function display "Plus"
*RNS-300 navigation system
*RNS-MFD DVD navigation system
*RNS-MFD DVD with Dynaudio sound system
*Park Pilot 
*RCD-300 sound system, 4 or 8 speaker
*RCD-500 sound system, 8 speaker
*RCD 500 Dynaudio sound system
*CD changer
*Catalunya 7J 16 alloy wheels (not for V6)
*Monza 7J 16 alloy wheels with run-flat tires
*Le Mans 7 1/2J 17 alloy wheels (standard on V6)
*Solitude 7 1/2J 17 alloy wheels
*Westwood 7 1/2J 17 alloy wheels
*ash tray and lighter
*ISOFIX child seat latches
*sports seats (standard on 2.0 and V6)
*power driver seat
*power front seats
*cloth floor mats
*Bi-xenon with AFS and cornering lights
*wind shield
Update March 2006:
*Front windscreen in Daemmglas (IR glazed and *possibly* double layered)
*trolley style suitcase
*hitch
*ski- and snowboard bag
Update April 2006:
*Sports package Chicago or Samarkand Volkswagen Individual (8J 18 alloy wheels)
*USB or iPod plug (exclusive versus CD changer)
Update May 2006: Eos now listed as a 2007 model
*Auxilliary heater (not yet in the configurateor, just in the updated price list as of 5/2, not for V6)
*Light and sight package with day-time running lights for driving schools (how cool is that?)
*Line-in plug for auxilliary audio input in the glove box (not combinable with CD changer)
*Sports package Avignon (7J 17 alloy wheels, chose sterling silver or titan silver)
*Sports package Veracruz Volkswagen Individual (8J 18 alloys, beats me how they look like. Haven't seen them in the Passat brochure, anybody know?)
*trolley style suitcase set of 2 (not for V6 - not yet in the configurator, price list as of 5/2) - accessories brochure mentions V6 only fits one trolley case
Cornering xenon headlights now called Advanced Frontlight System
* Update June 1, 2006: Eos now available as "Individual Chrom" edition (not for 1.6) * 
Eos "Individual Chrom" edition contains the following elements (as far as I can deduct from the configurator):
Exterior
*grille and VW logo fitting in chrome (as in the V6)
*18" Veracruz style wheels
*Sports suspension for 18" wheels, lowered 15mm)
Interior:
*"Klavierlack" inlays for dsh boars, console and doors (I hope they are genuine wood, Audi had "high gloss" style inlays in the A4 base models that were wet-gloss plastics and - needless to say - looked shoite)
* door sill guards in chrome with "Individual" engraved
* black leather three-spoke steering wheel with 'colored' (read: corn silk beige) seams and "Klavierlack" inlay (that wood?)
* sports seats with electric lumbar support
* black and cornsik beige two-color leather seating surface (sidenote: the configurator lists the leather as "Sensitive/Nappa" (sic!). Nappa is the expensive one of the two Eos available leathers, Sensitive I've only seen in the Phaeton - I presume Sensitive is Phaeton-speak for Nappa)
* shift lever and emergency brake lever in leather with 'colored' seams (see steering wheel)
*"Textile" (I presume velour from my VW experience) floor mats with colored inlays (flavor text appears to indicate floor mats match seat dessin)
* heated front seats

Keep 'em coming, VW... 
_Modified by JML at 1:51 PM 5-2-2006_

_Modified by JML at 9:03 AM 5-18-2006_

_Modified by JML at 11:54 AM 5-25-2006_
_Modified by JML at 1:02 PM 6-2-2006_


_Modified by JML at 1:04 PM 6-2-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

In looking over the revised option list, I wonder if it would be better to get an ipod port in the center console, or the USB drive port. I'd also like to know more about the high end glass/windshield. And speaking of "adjusting" options on the Golf based on customer input...may I recommend that VW buy a defunct GM facility somewhere in North America and turn it into a dedicated R32 facility, they've obviously underestimated that market.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:08 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Being practical, I'd probably take the USB plug as I can connect an iPod docking station through it, but I can't connect an USB stick through the iPod plug. 
The Daemmglas is more difficult. Originally, the name was taken from a double-pane special glass option Audi first offered on the A8 in the mid 90ies. Two thinner panes of glass sandwich a polycarbonate foil. The inner side of the outer pane has a silver coaing which allegedly reflects 100% UV rays (and equally allegedly interferes with EZ Pass transmitters). It also has a blue shimmer effect in it which some say looks rather cool. In addition, it reduced interior noise levels and vastly increased intrusion protection (you'd need a fire axe or better to create a hole in that glass). I don't know if the VW Daemmglas is also double-pane (on the Phaeton it is), and I don't know if the noise reduction effect holds up if only the wiindscreen is Daemmglas, but the IR reflection effect should be there.
Oh, and now would be a good time to pester your dealer about getting a R32 gauge cluster (if I'm not mistaken, the Eos uses the Golf/Jetta gauge cluster, and therefore a R32 unit should be easily exchanged for the standard one)


_Modified by JML at 1:17 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

It would be great to slip in a Mk5 R32 instrument cluster into an Eos, It would be even better if I could just order the car that way. That's why my signature line reads the way it does...its my own little protest campaign. Hopefully someone at VW reads these threads and they'll see it...hundreds of times. Somewhere in an earlier press release I read that the Eos has its own specific instrument cluster. I'm not sure what that means, perhaps something related to the top. I realize it looks just like a Jetta/Golf cluster, but there is something Eos specific to it, time will tell more. I always hear that options were changed or added because "car companies listened to customers" or some such nonsense. I can see no meaningful way to communicate my desires to VW. And it needs to be BEFORE I buy the car, buying the car and then expressing your feelings in the 3 month owners survey doesn't get it done. My other fear is that, since price is such a driving force in [any] market, VW would exclude alot of useful options like the UV reflective dämmglas. Really, cheap people screw up the market for people like me who want quality. I'd gladly wait 6 months on a special order Eos if I could make it...spectacular.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:05 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I translated the "Dämmglas" information from the German Audi site to get more information about it. This is the kind of option that would be great to have on the Eos in the USA, especially since the option already exists for German market Eos. Dämmglas is UV and infrared blocking glass (with better sound isolating qualities) that also helps to protect the interior (and its occupants) from sun damage. It even helps to decrease fuel consumption because the A/C runs less. I love the dämmglas, I'd buy it in an instant. Read on...
Damming glass
A thin special plastic foil, which filters the UV radiation nearly completely, is between two single disks. The outside disk is vaporized on the inside with a silver layer, which reflects approximately 30% of the infrared jets. The interior heating is reduced depending upon basic conditions over up to 50%. Damming glass decreases the thermal load of the passengers by direct sun exposure, the interior materials is preserved. Damming glass causes an additional external noise insulation and improves the noise comfort in the passenger compartment. By the smaller interior temperature the air conditioning system can the desire temperature faster reach and keep easier. Thus gasoline consumption is lowered. Damming glass brings additional break-down and splitter guard. The examination is not impaired. With the AUDI A8 and S8 can be combined the damming glass with a wireless windshield heating. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:40 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:22 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

Volkswagen Zubehoer (VW accessories) brought out a brochure with Eos accessories. http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...s.htm. Cyclists and travellers rejoice! Now available a bike rack and an _interesting looking_ (read: ugly) storage box and a host of other items from Genuine Eos T-shirts to aluminum-lookalike pedal covers. Brochure is in German and in .pdf.


_Modified by JML at 9:07 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_Cyclists and travellers rejoice! Now available a bike rack

I hope I'm wrong, but that bike rack looks like it sits too close to the trunk for the top to operate while it's mounted. Wouldn't that be the first thing to think about when designing a bike rack for the Eos?
Fortunately, there are a number of third party racks that shouldn't have this problem.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
I hope I'm wrong, but that bike rack looks like it sits too close to the trunk for the top to operate while it's mounted. Wouldn't that be the first thing to think about when designing a bike rack for the Eos?
Fortunately, there are a number of third party racks that shouldn't have this problem.

You're right. Actually, the Eos detects when you attach the rack and disables the roof mechanism (sucks when you have the roof open and it starts to rain, me thinks). By the way, same also true when you attach a trailer (not that yoy'd want to). The opening of the trunk for the roof would hit the attachment.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

It's still May and there are more changes. Any bets it will be called Eos MKII before launch? New German language brochure up at http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms...e.pdf including the first pictures of the Eos-exclusive Veracruz wheels. I wonder if the rechristined cornering Xenons (now called Advanced Frontlight System) has the same functionality as the Intelligent Light System of Mercedes Benz.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

Oh schiesse, those veracruz wheels are like the concept C wheels. I want them.
But...upon closer inspection of the Veracruz wheels, the spokes do not appear to be hollow, but have black painted areas to create the illusion of being hollow instead. See for yourself.
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:32 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

They certainly do not look hollow on the picture you posted. They still have in my opinion the best look of the bunch together with the Samarkand and the Siena rims. Updating on the update, for some reason the German compare trim page on the Eos webpage lists the Siena and a few otehr recently added wheels along side the auxilliary heater as unavailabe for the V6. I hope that's just an oversight.
EDIT: Upon further inspection of the Veracruz wheels, I think they did not recolor anything, but carved in notches to give it that pseudo hollow look.


_Modified by JML at 8:53 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

I like those Siena rims. I wish we were getting those instead of the Avignon on the sport package.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: German Eos options update (JML)*

Added information for the "Individual Chrom" edition.
EDIT: Volkswagen, if you read this: I am very disappointed that you do not offer the auxilliary heater for the V6. Very. Bad Dub!


_Modified by JML at 1:00 PM 6-2-2006_


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if the power front seats will include memory functions for multiple drivers? I've seen a mention about memory that kicks in if the driver's is moved for rear seat entry but not the more common three button kind. The car I sat in at the LA show had only the power seat controls. No memory buttons. There's a six inch height difference between myself and my partner so it will be very disappointing if the feature isn't an option. Particularly since both our Jetta and Touareg have it.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (markedcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markedcw* »_Does anyone know if the power front seats will include memory functions for multiple drivers? I've seen a mention about memory that kicks in if the driver's is moved for rear seat entry but not the more common three button kind. The car I sat in at the LA show had only the power seat controls. No memory buttons. There's a six inch height difference between myself and my partner so it will be very disappointing if the feature isn't an option. Particularly since both our Jetta and Touareg have it. 

Since VW likes to tout every available feature and I haven't heard them mention "memory" and "power seats" in the same sentence aside from the Easy Entry thing, I presume tehy'd said "[twp/three position] memory power seats" if it had the memory function for multiple drivers.


----------

